# JD 1050 electrical diagram



## fellybbob (Oct 6, 2015)

HOPE SOMEONE HELPS ME.
JUST BOUGHT A JD 1050 AND AND TRYING TO MAKE EVERYTHING WORK RIGHT.
JUST ABOUT GOT HER DONE ECEPT ELECTRICAL (MY WEAKNESS)
FROM WHAT I CAN SEE. INEED TO REWIRE OIL SENSOR, ALL LIGHTS, DIESEL GAGED, TEMP AND CHARGING LIGHT. 
MOTOR AND HYDRAULICS ARE FINE AND WORKING
I REALLY NEED WIRERING DIAGRAM
E MAIL [email protected]
thank you


----------

